# CA or Final CA question



## 2muchXPasTL (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi, I've been with target many years and perform really well with my job and have been approached to promote numerous times before with my previous STL's. About 4 years ago, we got a new SD who was about as corrupt as they come, if not more. Long story short, he didn't like how much of a threat to his shady business dealings I was and spent the better part of his 4 year tenure tasking every one of my 6 ETL-GM's with any way to performance me out or get me to quit. These ETL's never made it past a year each time and would quit. On their last week or days, they would always do the same thing. They would apologize for how they treated me and tell me that my SD and HR made them do what they did. The last one took it too far.. or they all did actually. So much so, that I called integrity and emailed group and regional HR's. As it also became an issue with my District HR after reaching out for help. The last 2 years I asked for a transfer and was told, "no". Then they would issue me a CA on absolutely ridiculous bullshit that just blew my mind it even could happen with no proof and told I can't transfer for a year. We got a new DSD last year and that's when they ramped up everything and issued a new CA after the previous one expired and I had asked again to transfer. The new CA literally was made up of huge list of false accusations and no proof. But cleared by my District HR 3 weeks after I met with them to discuss everything going on and they just lied to my face the whole time and didn't even investigate anything I told them. Which was heavy shit to disclose. My SD finally quit this past 4th quarter after the pressure of his leaders when others started reporting other shit. The other ETL's involved wither quit as well or some got promoted. But I was told by a new HR replacement and also another SD that my final should go away when a new SD comes on. But It never went away and I have been given no answers on why. They keep acting like they never heard of this. 

Now.. I've busted my ass and carried the store through last year. I even took an LOA for 2 months before 4th quarter to evade their abusive harrassment and them trying to fire me. I gave pay and benefits the reason being, "to take time to destress from the continued harrassment and retaliation of my leaders to get me to quit or performance me out".. The company approved me for fully paid LOA @ the 70% max pay coverage. Which blew my mind. Still..  my final hasn't gone away and they concluded the investigation after only asking my 4 vague questions over the phone and with me even giving audio recordings of meetings they had with me that they shouldn't have done. 

So, my question is how come they won't remove the final? I lost out on the bonus and a pay bump because of it. We got the bonus largely due to my efforts and I had been going through the last 4 years already with not getting a raise from that asshole SD. Any HR clarification on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> Hi, I've been with target many years and perform really well with my job and have been approached to promote numerous times before with my previous STL's. About 4 years ago, we got a new SD who was about as corrupt as they come, if not more. Long story short, he didn't like how much of a threat to his shady business dealings I was and spent the better part of his 4 year tenure tasking every one of my 6 ETL-GM's with any way to performance me out or get me to quit. These ETL's never made it past a year each time and would quit. On their last week or days, they would always do the same thing. They would apologize for how they treated me and tell me that my SD and HR made them do what they did. The last one took it too far.. or they all did actually. So much so, that I called integrity and emailed group and regional HR's. As it also became an issue with my District HR after reaching out for help. The last 2 years I asked for a transfer and was told, "no". Then they would issue me a CA on absolutely ridiculous bullshit that just blew my mind it even could happen with no proof and told I can't transfer for a year. We got a new DSD last year and that's when they ramped up everything and issued a new CA after the previous one expired and I had asked again to transfer. The new CA literally was made up of huge list of false accusations and no proof. But cleared by my District HR 3 weeks after I met with them to discuss everything going on and they just lied to my face the whole time and didn't even investigate anything I told them. Which was heavy shit to disclose. My SD finally quit this past 4th quarter after the pressure of his leaders when others started reporting other shit. The other ETL's involved wither quit as well or some got promoted. But I was told by a new HR replacement and also another SD that my final should go away when a new SD comes on. But It never went away and I have been given no answers on why. They keep acting like they never heard of this.
> 
> Now.. I've busted my ass and carried the store through last year. I even took an LOA for 2 months before 4th quarter to evade their abusive harrassment and them trying to fire me. I gave pay and benefits the reason being, "to take time to destress from the continued harrassment and retaliation of my leaders to get me to quit or performance me out".. The company approved me for fully paid LOA @ the 70% max pay coverage. Which blew my mind. Still..  my final hasn't gone away and they concluded the investigation after only asking my 4 vague questions over the phone and with me even giving audio recordings of meetings they had with me that they shouldn't have done.
> 
> So, my question is how come they won't remove the final? I lost out on the bonus and a pay bump because of it. We got the bonus largely due to my efforts and I had been going through the last 4 years already with not getting a raise from that asshole SD. Any HR clarification on this would be greatly appreciated.


.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> Hi, I've been with target many years and perform really well with my job and have been approached to promote numerous times before with my previous STL's. About 4 years ago, we got a new SD who was about as corrupt as they come, if not more. Long story short, he didn't like how much of a threat to his shady business dealings I was and spent the better part of his 4 year tenure tasking every one of my 6 ETL-GM's with any way to performance me out or get me to quit. These ETL's never made it past a year each time and would quit. On their last week or days, they would always do the same thing. They would apologize for how they treated me and tell me that my SD and HR made them do what they did. The last one took it too far.. or they all did actually. So much so, that I called integrity and emailed group and regional HR's. As it also became an issue with my District HR after reaching out for help. The last 2 years I asked for a transfer and was told, "no". Then they would issue me a CA on absolutely ridiculous bullshit that just blew my mind it even could happen with no proof and told I can't transfer for a year. We got a new DSD last year and that's when they ramped up everything and issued a new CA after the previous one expired and I had asked again to transfer. The new CA literally was made up of huge list of false accusations and no proof. But cleared by my District HR 3 weeks after I met with them to discuss everything going on and they just lied to my face the whole time and didn't even investigate anything I told them. Which was heavy shit to disclose. My SD finally quit this past 4th quarter after the pressure of his leaders when others started reporting other shit. The other ETL's involved wither quit as well or some got promoted. But I was told by a new HR replacement and also another SD that my final should go away when a new SD comes on. But It never went away and I have been given no answers on why. They keep acting like they never heard of this.
> 
> Now.. I've busted my ass and carried the store through last year. I even took an LOA for 2 months before 4th quarter to evade their abusive harrassment and them trying to fire me. I gave pay and benefits the reason being, "to take time to destress from the continued harrassment and retaliation of my leaders to get me to quit or performance me out".. The company approved me for fully paid LOA @ the 70% max pay coverage. Which blew my mind. Still..  my final hasn't gone away and they concluded the investigation after only asking my 4 vague questions over the phone and with me even giving audio recordings of meetings they had with me that they shouldn't have done.
> 
> So, my question is how come they won't remove the final? I lost out on the bonus and a pay bump because of it. We got the bonus largely due to my efforts and I had been going through the last 4 years already with not getting a raise from that asshole SD. Any HR clarification on this would be greatly appreciated.


The final are good for 1 year.


----------



## 2muchXPasTL (Apr 17, 2022)

So, I guess what I am trying to find out is whether or not there is another rule that when there is a change in store leaders. Can the final go away that put in by the previous leader? Especially if they were about to be termed themselves..? Just having both my new HR and another veteran SD tell me this information. I'm wondering what validity there is behind it. I'm aware of the year expiration.


----------



## NKG (Apr 17, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> So, I guess what I am trying to find out is whether or not there is another rule that when there is a change in store leaders. Can the final go away that put in by the previous leader? Especially if they were about to be termed themselves..? Just having both my new HR and another veteran SD tell me this information. I'm wondering what validity there is behind it. I'm aware of the year expiration.


Ask your HRBP


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 17, 2022)

Basically it sounds from your description that you got a raw deal.  Once issued, your ca and/or fw will remain until they roll off after a year.  My advise is to continue how you have been, with a new SD and new ETLs, if you are as good as you say you are, they’ll fall off and you’ll be clean again.  If you continue to have issues, or get another ca, then look to yourself to see if there are behaviors and actions YOU may need to change, because if your new leaders are seeing the same “bullshit” issues, then they probably aren’t bs.


----------



## 2muchXPasTL (Apr 17, 2022)

New leaders aren't seeing the same issues. Mainly new kid out of college is acting as if she doesn't need anyone trying to make recommendations or offer advice on handling different situations. So, this new etl has been making a lot of good people leave due to her attitude. They are also not good at just about every aspect of our job and has evaded any sort of blame by being such a fake person. This all happens to have gone unnoticed due to major exec leadership changes with 2 months without an SD, couple of weeks without an HR and only one limited availability hr tm, no AP ETL and only our style and GE ETL's present. But this problem etl worked with the prior leadership team and fit on with them way to well. So, they've had problems with me since I got back from my LOA. Which, so far this person has tried to reference my CA's as if they were even there at the time. I've had to stop them a few times in conversation and tell them that they shouldn't be referencing things thatshouldnt exist in the first place and also that they weren't even at our atore during the time.

But, that's not truly relevant to the question. Because I suppose it could potentially be a number of different scenarios to prompt the same question. Having been told by an HR ETL qnd an established SD, that with the SD leaving the company and us getting a new SD.. That supposedly when we have an SD quit or get fired, the CA or Final should go away..?

I know I don't have but a couple months until my first CA goes away and then another 6 weeks after then til my final goes away. But, it's the principal of not getting any raises or bonuses when I've definitely earned them.

Also, I cannot go to my HRBP.. they are a major part of the problem and initially pretended to listen and investigate my reporting. But they only went to the SD and told them everything I reported and never looked into my reports. So.. I cannot expect anything from them at this point.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2022)

_"Having been told by an HR ETL and an established SD, that with the SD leaving the company and us getting a new SD.. That supposedly when we have an SD quit or get fired, the CA or Final should go away..?"_

Yeah, no.
That's not how it works at all.
Whoever told you that did you no favors at all.
They are there for a year no matter who is in charge, who is coming and going.
Even if you go on leave.

_"Which, so far this person has tried to reference my CA's as if they were even there at the time. I've had to stop them a few times in conversation and tell them that they shouldn't be referencing things that shouldn't exist in the first place and also that they weren't even at our store during the time."_

If you have been cutting them off and saying the CA and Final shouldn't be there because of the previous faulty information man are you making yourself look bad.
You think these people haven't decided you are a problem?
I promise they have.
They decided I was problem and that was for simply having seizures in public.
You've probably done more than enough to hurt your case at this point.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 18, 2022)

Sounds like everyone else is the problem, except you.  Great plan, let us know how this works out for you.  My crystal ball tells me that if you do manage to wait these out, choosing to argue with your TL, HR, and I’m only guessing here, but everyone else you don’t agree with, every time they have a conversation with you, more ca’s will be heading your way.  Especially if they feel your biggest opportunity is a brand concern.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 18, 2022)

Find yourself a new job if they are doing this to you because they are just gonna keep on doing it. Seems like your leadership wants you out and this is the way their doing it.


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 18, 2022)

Time stops while you're on LOA. That 2 months doesn't count towards the year for the CA to drop off.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2022)

shady practices huh

i would like to know more


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2022)

There’s no rule that eliminates an active CA/DA with change in leadership. If that was the case, Target would have a hard time holding people accountable with the constant change in leadership in stores. Also, they can still reference a corrective action when talking to you, regardless if they were in the building when it was issued. That’s what documentation is for, to give insight on situations. Now whether they are used for good or for bad, is a different story.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> There’s no rule that eliminates an active CA/DA with change in leadership. If that was the case, Target would have a hard time holding people accountable with the constant change in leadership in stores. Also, they can still reference a corrective action when talking to you, regardless if they were in the building when it was issued. That’s what documentation is for, to give insight on situations. Now whether they are used for good or for bad, is a different story.


.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 19, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> So, I guess what I am trying to find out is whether or not there is another rule that when there is a change in store leaders. Can the final go away that put in by the previous leader? Especially if they were about to be termed themselves..? Just having both my new HR and another veteran SD tell me this information. I'm wondering what validity there is behind it. I'm aware of the year expiration.


Nope. You’re stuck with the final.


----------



## 2muchXPasTL (Apr 27, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> _"Having been told by an HR ETL and an established SD, that with the SD leaving the company and us getting a new SD.. That supposedly when we have an SD quit or get fired, the CA or Final should go away..?"_
> 
> Yeah, no.
> That's not how it works at all.
> ...


Shit.. that is horrible if you were done wrong because of your medical condition. Tbh.. that's a risky decision on their part to go after you. And yes.. I've been blunt with my SD and my HR over it. Specifically telling them it shouldn't exist. In all honesty, I've got more than a solid case and I've let them know that. Since I stopped reporting new stuff to my HRBP for obvious reasons. But in no way does that mean the mountains evidence doesn't exist. I told them I wanted to keep working with the company and also that I don't want to go that route with my wife still working for the company. Who is doing very well and is on the up at the moment. So, I sincerely don't see a problem with feeling very confident in telling them they shouldn't be referencing a CA and final that shouldn't have been issued and was very clearly done so by cringe worthy tactics. 

My current boss is an idiot and a kid who's probably is their first ever job out of college. They couldn't be more immature about everything they do. But to have them tell me I'm not communicating with the team when I'm working literally next to them, they can repeat my directions verbatum at any point and follow them. While also working spending time developing the other GM leaders team members who don't even check on them the entire day. Because they've been hanging out in clerical waiting for 7 hours to clock out for the day.. it's a joke. And to that one I say, "good luck with that".


----------



## 2muchXPasTL (Apr 27, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> shady practices huh
> 
> i would like to know more


Idk.. you might be a spy


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> Idk.. you might be a spy


No, they are not.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 28, 2022)

2muchXPasTL said:


> Idk.. you might be a spy


The bond's Name. James Name.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> The bond's Name. James Name.


Sometimes you find out stuff you just don’t wanna know


----------



## BackupTL (May 1, 2022)

CA remains for a year unless manually rescinded by the HR leader. As I understand this goes through the HRBP as well. You'd need your HR leader to be completely onboard with erasing your CA and all the details within, and having the HRBP agree. 

They expire after a year of active employment with no additional infractions in that time.


----------

